# Try full version of app for a week



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Guys Navionics Go Boating is offering their app at full access free for a week! This is really worth checking out you can get chart detail like this of pa yaugh lake.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

What's the differences in the iOS mobile Boating app and the iOS mobile USA app ... ??

Rickie


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The Boating App is the newer version of all the area maps... So in the Boating App you can pick area such as US or US and Canada and other regions... And with the Boating app you get government charts for any area. Tries to eliminate having to have multiple apps.


----------

